# Opener?



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Me and two of my buddies fished saturday and sunday at my cabin on Big DL. We fished about 5 areas due to the wind and rain both days but we didnt have much luck. We fished from 10am-9pm saturday and caught bass and northerns and at about 7 pm one of my buddies latched on to atleast a 45 inch muskie and had it up to the boat and it jumped and snapped his line and was gone. Sunday we caught more bass but the wind was terrible and we were off the lake by 6.

in two weekends im going to try it again.

anyone else have any luck?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Not much here. I did not put that much time into. Fished for about an hour on Sunday and had one nice follow on Pelican.


----------

